
Taobao’s Online Education Market Launched - dboles99
http://technode.com/2013/08/19/taobaos-online-education-market-launched/
======
mathattack
There is a US equivalent for this, right? I've read stories of a small subset
of American teachers earning more selling their teaching materials than they
do from the classrooms themselves. Seems like a good way to leverage "rock
stars".

